# Surgically Implanting Explosives



## OldSolduer (6 Jul 2011)

I just heard on the news that terrorists are surgically implanting explosives into people.....anyone else hear this?


----------



## Romanmaz (6 Jul 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2011/07/06/us-warns-terrorists-might-try-to-plant-bombs-inside-people/

(sarcasm) It worked in Hitman (sarcasm)

From another link: Once on the plane the terrorists detonate the bombs by “using a hypodermic syringe to inject TATP (Triaceton Triperoxide) through their skin into the explosives sachet,” says the Daily Mail. The detonated bomb is powerful enough to “penetrate five inches of armor and would easily blow a large hole in an airliner.” 
http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/113933/terrorists-considering-surgically-implanting-bombs-to-get-by-tsa/

Ummm... how would you get a hypodermic syringe past security?


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Jul 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2011/07/06/us-warns-terrorists-might-try-to-plant-bombs-inside-people/
> 
> (sarcasm) It worked in Hitman (sarcasm)
> 
> ...



Have you seen the quality of the pers working those stations?


----------



## Romanmaz (6 Jul 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Have you seen the quality of the pers working those stations?


They seem very hands on...pun intended. ;D
Wouldn't it make the metal detector go off?


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Jul 2011)

I have no idea.....good question. Best guess is they could get a fake note from a fake doctor saying they need insulin or something like that.

I also heard the White House commented on this.


----------



## Edward Campbell (6 Jul 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> They seem very hands on...pun intended. ;D
> Wouldn't it make the metal detector go off?




Apparently there are explosives which, if properly (surgically) implanted will not set of a metal detector and will not be seen by the full body scanner - according to what CNN is saying right now, anyway. I think it is probably not too hard to get a hypodermic needle through security - in pieces, if necessary. Does anyone ever look into that one quart plastic bag full of lotions and potions one is allowed to have in a carry-on bag?


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Jul 2011)

I do some work on the side which puts me in contact with Airport Security Screeners on a regular basis.  They do, on the whole, take a very close look at many things when you commence your journey.   No system is perfect or infallable.  I for one would be more concerned with other things instead of the possiblilty of some dopy Nigerian kid setting his shitnicks on fire from the inside.


----------



## cupper (31 Jul 2011)

You have to figure that the problem of inserting the explosives has got to be a non started anyway. The materials even if sealed in a suitable container could still get into the body and cause infection, poisoning, or even degrade the explosive itself. And I would assume that there would be a brief but critical period of recovery before the shmuck could even travel without raising suspicion due to post operative pain, stiffness or what ever.

As for security measures in airports, most of what is visible is pure window dressing and really hasn't changed the risk level at all.

The only true solution to the problem of airport security is to have everyone fly naked. ;D

I guarantee that there is no way a terrorist would try and take me down after seeing my naked self. It would scare the crap out of him. :rofl:


----------



## BernDawg (31 Jul 2011)

Naked air is a real airline charter service, must be for security reasons eh?


----------



## RememberanceDay (31 Jul 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> You have to figure that the problem of inserting the explosives has got to be a non started anyway. The materials even if sealed in a suitable container could still get into the body and cause infection, poisoning, or even degrade the explosive itself. And I would assume that there would be a brief but critical period of recovery before the shmuck could even travel without raising suspicion due to post operative pain, stiffness or what ever.
> 
> As for security measures in airports, most of what is visible is pure window dressing and really hasn't changed the risk level at all.
> 
> ...




And then there's always that huge lady/man taking up 2 seats... :rofl:


----------



## Nemo888 (31 Jul 2011)

Public transit with naked people. Blaargh I wanna puke. I think the terrorists won.


----------



## CougarKing (3 Aug 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> The only true solution to the problem of airport security is to have everyone fly naked. ;D



You do realize this idea is already being done? Just not on the scale you want.  :blotto:

"German travel agency offers NAKED flights!!!" thread


----------



## wildman0101 (3 Aug 2011)

Surgical Implant's.. Interesting. A human has 3 orifice's 
!. Mouth 
2. Anal 
3. Other(male/female.
Detonation of above.
1. Fuze 
A) match or other flame producing device
B)Mechanical (Snik-check for smoke) run
C)Radio-Other (high-freqency) BOOM
D)Gas(Human Digestive System) Delayed 
E)Solar 
Timing of device
Watch
Watch (countdown)Mechanical wired to device)
Flame producing device's
A) match-Zippo-bic-nuclear(doubtful)solar-unknown
An explosive device work's and is ignited by 3 component's
as stated above,
match,mechanical,electrical,possibly solar.
All device's are (if the people doing security correctly) are obvious.
Including the tech we have today, IE: mecanical/doggy sniffer
My self I would go with the dog. As for the rest they will smuggle
the device anyway they can.
Cheer's,
Scoty B


----------



## cupper (3 Aug 2011)

As long as they don't find out about the Snuke. Then we're f'd. :nod:

http://www.southparkstudios.com/guide/episodes/s11e04-the-snuke


----------



## wildman0101 (7 Aug 2011)

Cupper,
Concur re: Snuke ROTFLMAO
Crossed off asking Hillary over for
coffee next week also. Cheer's
Scoty B


----------



## john. M (8 Aug 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz8sjVyAeSk


----------

